# Clingy-est MBTI?



## Korpasov

My very close ISFJ friend has been described as "clingy" multiple times, but I've known him long enough to know that he genuinely cares about people and wants to preserve good relationships with them. As such, he likes calling/texting/chatting more than the average person, and becomes concerned when there is a lapse in communication.

(I'm ENTJ myself, and I can definitely respect some of his tendencies, since I hold good, honest, and consistent communication to be one of the most important behaviors one should possess. I also like to have things settled the way he does.)


----------



## Kitsune Love

Why do people have to point fingers at and judge an mbti type for being "The most ___ type" or whatever?
I think it's based more on a person rather than their type, and if it DOES have anything to do with their type, I think it's just the unhealthy ones of that type. 

Nobody is perfect and everyone has their own lessons to learn. 
An NF type can learn to not manipulate people in negative ways, an NT can learn to understand and appeal to the feelings of their Feeler friends. Whatever type is dubbed the clingiest can probably get healthy and learn to give people their space.

All of which can be fixed with a bit of self improvement and support from friends and or family. 

I'm not trying to start something, I'm just saying that it's not fair to judge an entire group of people for something like that.


----------



## with water

ISFJ, definitely.


----------



## with water

Duplicate.


----------



## haephestia

I agree with the ISF_. INFPs can be plenty clingy too, but there's less of them. I find the idea of E types being clingy kind of interesting because I've never met one that was; I feel much more that I types latch on to E types so they don't have to navigate certain social scenarios alone and get way more dependent whereas E types just want someone around.

To be totally honest one of the clingiest people I've known is my best friend, and INTJ. She's thankfully gradually grown out of it/decided to cling to her boyfriend for the 'social navigation' instead of friends.


----------



## Mair

According to my experiences SFs be very clingy , NFs too.


----------



## honey bee

I voted INFP because I can't really judge for other people, but I consider myself fairly clingy. >.>


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

For me, it was a tie between ENFP, ESFJ, and ISFJ.


----------



## Katy Linsao

Gah, just what I feared, haha. Are we INFPs really that clingy? I'm only emotionally attached to a very few people, so I guess it makes sense.


----------



## Kebachi

My hubby, who is an ENTP, is very clingy with me. He's not that way with others, but he loves to be of assistance to friends and family.


----------



## Modal Soul

ME

dunkno my type doe


----------



## Playful Proxy

I know INFJs are for sure. I"m not entirely guiltless here myself (and dammit, I'm ENTP). He says I"m not that bad comparatively buuuut, I"m playing the bias card. 

I think at my worst I sent him a message knowing he was online, he didn't respond for 16 minutes (there were timestamps) so I sent him another....then started worrying he'd gotten mad.  He hadn't seen it (3 computer screens) and was focusing. Upon finally conversing and then looking back on the 4 messages I'd sent and emotional panic I'd put myself into, a nice little back-of-the-head voice went "Weellll, don't you feel like an idiot." :bored:


----------



## Aerosong

Im infp and I hold everybody at a distance and seclude myself a lot, so idk. INFJ's I've noticed are real clingy


----------



## Ferin

The most I've ever met was an ENFJ.


----------



## EmmaR

laura palmer said:


> What type is the most clingy to you?


ESFJ and ISFJ. My father is ESFJ and my mother is ISFJ. They hate my independence, and it's a disaster. (INTJ)


----------



## EmmaR

stiletto said:


> My mother is the clingyist person ever. She's an ENFJ.


Clingy parents are the independent children's kryptonites IMHO. As well as kryptonites which are bad to Superman.


----------



## Electra

I think clingyness is related to the hormone Oxytocin.


----------



## Rift

all of them (healthy) at different stages of a relationship. . . particularly in the way of romantic and longterm prospects.

nfps in the beginning,

sfps when they sense the coming of an end

fjs when the dust settles

those that tend to be more emotionally and socially withdrawn/controlled usually hit that mark when they're trying to convey their intent of being interested and serious. . . which may be more of a comedy of awkward errors in trying to intentionally act outside their instincts - especially if lacking prior experience. also, usually appears with their first kid but honeymoon period seems to pass a bit more quickly.

pregnant thinkers are most likely plotting to murder the person that did this to them whereas most others will wait until labor pains set in... yet may also become





and anytime, anywhere involving their pets... interest in recently extracted parasite may fade but the clingy-ness to their pets are forever.


----------



## Electra

I think clinging can have something to do with first being in love and getting attached with oxyocin, getting hooked on dopamine and testosterone (can alo happen in females when loving), feeling insecurity, trust issues and maybe experiencing being cheated on, or that the partner is flirting around, which causes self esteem issues and lack of serotonine (which brings calm and joy).

When it comes to friendship it could be caused by things such as forgettfullness, (depend on friends like the elderly with dementia depend on caretakers) Being unable to learn instructions (need friends like a cruch.), feeling lonely, being bullied, being scared of someone, a need to not feel left out or unpopular, ( I had both of these in childhood and clinged to friends for help,) dependent PD. Or Avoidant PD (does not like doing things alone out of fear for rejection), severe boredom and abandonement by caretakers, or some other disabilities.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

What about the enneagram of people though, with their mbti type?

I know I can be pretty clingy W/friends and family. Probably because I don't really have a close friend.


----------



## EmmaR

B00Bz said:


> SF ugh.


Yes, and the ESFJ is the clingiest. It's even worse because my father is an ESFJ, mom is ISFJ, while I am an INTJ. The only person I can connect with in my entire family is my ESTP younger brother. I can't speak about my nephew. He's still too small. But I find that he might be an ENFP since I love him a lot.


----------

